# Regrets???



## DF (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a few of them, however here is one of my biggest.

Back quite a few years ago I was 29-30 years old.  I had just met this girl and we had been dating for a couple of months.  She was cool & I really liked her.  Good looking hispanic girl.  

Anyway come to find out that this other real hot chick wanted to go out with me.  She was also a Penthouse pet :-0 .  I totally blew her off for the girl I was dating at the time.  I have regretted this ever since.  Infact I held onto the Penthouse chicks number for about 10 years.  I couldn't bring myself to throw it out.  I finally did chuck it out after finding it in a box in my basement.  I really wish I could recall her name.

Anyone else have any regrets to share?


----------



## ccpro (Mar 12, 2013)

I blew so many lays in highschool and college just cause I thought I was all that....what a tool!  Looking back I regret not getting into two fights when I was younger....I believe they would have been a defining moments.  I regret calling Dfeaton a bro cause he didn't nail that Penthouse Pet!!!!


----------



## musclebird (Mar 12, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I have a few of them, however here is one of my biggest.
> 
> Back quite a few years ago I was 29-30 years old.  I had just met this girl and we had been dating for a couple of months.  She was cool & I really liked her.  Good looking hispanic girl.
> 
> ...



Man when you started out with what you were saying i was thinking you were gonna say you regretted cheating on your gf of the time but no haha you regret not cheating on her lol you dawg. I regret abusing my body when i was younger... now i pay for it while i lift, all the aches and pains i get in my joints, also allot of ugly bitches ive banged because its just embarrassing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## 63Vette (Mar 12, 2013)

I regret you not banging the Penthouse Pet.... from here. Just Damn.

Oh, and I regret not taking BB more seriously when I was younger and could do anything and still have a six pack and a tight tush and legs like, well, like a running back. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 12, 2013)

I regret not keeping a diet as clean as I should of this last yr.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 12, 2013)

I regret not going back to college. Not that I have a bad life, but before my grandfather died, I told him I would go back to school. It just never worked out, I was so immature at that point in my life. I never really grew up until I met my wife.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 12, 2013)

None for me. I don't do regret.

I've made plenty of mistakes though. 

In each case, I asked myself the same question "Is there anything I can do now to make this right?"

If the answer was "Yes" then I did what I could to make it right.

If the answer was "No" then I moved on wiser for the experience and vowing not to make the same mistake again.


----------



## PFM (Mar 12, 2013)

I regret when I was 14 not letting Anna Z. jack me off.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 12, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I regret not going back to college. Not that I have a bad life, but before my grandfather died, I told him I would go back to school. It just never worked out, I was so immature at that point in my life. I never really grew up until I met my wife.



It's not too late to become what you want to become.... 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 12, 2013)

PFM said:


> I regret when I was 14 *not letting Anna Zandanella jack me off.*




What the fuck is wrong with you? I am so disappointed in you PFM. 

Disappointed,
Vette


----------



## PFM (Mar 12, 2013)

63Vette said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you? I am so disappointed in you PFM.
> 
> Disappointed,
> Vette



I choked man, but learned a valuable lesson: never pussy out on a handjob from Anna Z............nothing like that ever happened again.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 12, 2013)

PFM said:


> I choked man, but learned a valuable lesson: never pussy out on a handjob from Anna Z............nothing like that ever happened again.



Wow. That's good to hear but I am still stunned.....  just really upset.... who will I idolize now? Then again, you were 14- so technically you weren't a man yet..... oh heck.... I just don;t know. I am going to have to process this.....

Respect,
Vette


----------



## PFM (Mar 12, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Wow. That's good to hear but I am still stunned.....  just really upset.... who will I idolize now? Then again, you were 14- so technically you weren't a man yet..... oh heck.... I just don;t know. I am going to have to process this.....
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Had my GF found out she would have ran her mouth, Anna was 4 years older and my GF would have got mopped.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 12, 2013)

PFM said:


> Had my GF found out she would have ran her mouth, Anna was 4 years older and my GF would have got mopped.



Always the true gentleman... my faith is restored! 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 12, 2013)

ive made so many mistakes in my life its hard to say which one affected me the most,and a couple i dont want to remember


----------



## mattyice (Mar 13, 2013)

.





Cashout said:


> None for me. I don't do regret.
> 
> I've made plenty of mistakes though.
> 
> ...



How did i just know you would post this word for word.  Cashout i admire you bro... Not jealous.. You are inspiring and well spoken intelligent man... EVERYONE HAS REGRET.

The only time i recall not telling my wife i loved her last time i saw her alive... Very saddening.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm with POB. I regret nothing. Have I made some really stupid mistakes and judgement calls in my life? Absolutely. But I've learned from everyone of them. My past has made me the man I am today and I think I'm a pretty good person. I was a piece of shit for a long time in my life and Some of my past still haunts me, but I know today, everyday I wake up I can look myself in the mirror in my eyes and not feel shame and have a clear conscience, and I can do the same before I go to bed every night.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 13, 2013)

I regret not figuring out how to eat right sooner. And there were a couple of chicks back in the day I should have run from.


----------



## Georgia (Mar 13, 2013)

Regret not putting school first. Regret wasting so many years of my life floating around doing nothing. Regret not falling in love with the gym sooner


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 13, 2013)

I went through a stage where I was regretting some things in my past, but I have come to the realization, that past mistakes has made me who I am today.  Making mistakes is a part of life, to learn to overcome and push forward.  And as I look back at my life I see the obstacles I went through was good training for when I went into business for myself 12 years ago.  Now Df, not banging that girl well....regret it!!  lol!  (


----------



## grind4it (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't waste a lot of time thinking about the past. The only sexual thing that I occasionally think what the hell was I thinking. Was that time I banged Madonna in the men's room at Wiskey a go go...three months later she was screwing Dennis Rodman. I guess it could have been worse. I could have gone after that nasty bastard.


----------



## trim (Mar 13, 2013)

My worst regret.  I was at a cross road type of decision in my life(about 7yrs ago).  I had just started dating my current chick who was a former st louis rams cheerleader. Nfl quality BJ's my friends. I ended up meeting this other chick that was a barrista at a local starbucks that I went to quite often.  She was gorgeous, but ended up choosing my current girl because I figured the barrista chick was not going anywhere in her life.  I ran in to the "barrista" chick about a year ago, and she was talking about how she was one year away from finishing her medical degree.  So instead of having intelligent conversations with a doctor every nite, I am instead listening to my current girl talk about the kardashians and bs like that.  To make it worse, the nfl quality bj's that I was so fond of are about a once a year type of event now        hmmm now i feel a little depressed


----------



## SAD (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't tell who's bullshitting in this thread and who's for real.  Penthouse pets, nfl cheerleaders, Madonna!

Anyway, I regret a bunch of shit, but I don't dwell on it or even think about it.  Everything that will ever happen to me again will be ahead of me, so I live in the now and look to the future.

Just wish I would've banged Mila Kunis while I was with Olivia Wilde.  If it weren't for having to fight off a wild bear with nothing but paper clip and grapefruit spoon, I would've had a threesome with them.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 13, 2013)

mattyice said:


> .
> 
> How did i just know you would post this word for word.  Cashout i admire you bro... Not jealous.. You are inspiring and well spoken intelligent man... EVERYONE HAS REGRET.
> *
> The only time i recall not telling my wife i loved her last time i saw her alive... Very saddening.*



Well, I've never experienced anything like that so I have no frame of reference but I understand your sentiment.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, I'll go on record and say that I've never had the opportunity to find company with a Penthouse pet, an NFL cheerleader, Madonna, or any other celebrity-type of woman.



SAD said:


> I can't tell who's bullshitting in this thread and who's for real.  Penthouse pets, nfl cheerleaders, Madonna!
> 
> Anyway, I regret a bunch of shit, but I don't dwell on it or even think about it.  Everything that will ever happen to me again will be ahead of me, so I live in the now and look to the future.
> 
> Just wish I would've banged Mila Kunis while I was with Olivia Wilde.  If it weren't for having to fight off a wild bear with nothing but paper clip and grapefruit spoon, I would've had a threesome with them.


----------



## trim (Mar 13, 2013)

I am telling the truth.  she was on the B squad for the st louis rams.  She only actually cheered in one official game, but she was part of the squad.


----------



## SAD (Mar 13, 2013)

trim said:


> I am telling the truth.  she was on the B squad for the st louis rams.  She only actually cheered in one official game, but she was part of the squad.



You mistake my attempt at cynical comedy for actual accusations of lying.  I have no basis for saying any of you are lying because I don't know you.  Just fawking around is all.


----------



## trim (Mar 13, 2013)

no offense taken at all SAD.


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 13, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I have a few of them, however here is one of my biggest.
> 
> Back quite a few years ago I was 29-30 years old.  I had just met this girl and we had been dating for a couple of months.  She was cool & I really liked her.  Good looking hispanic girl.
> 
> ...



Not starting steroids sooner.


----------



## DF (Mar 13, 2013)

If ever another Penthouse pet gives me her number I'm all over it.


----------



## Azog (Mar 13, 2013)

I regret having poor nutrition, and drinking too much when younger. Had I known when I started lifting consistently at age 17 what I know now (25), I would be exactly where I want to be.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 13, 2013)

63Vette said:


> It's not too late to become what you want to become....
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



Thanks Vette, I have given some thought to online schools, at this point I am just worried about getting my kids to make the right choices for school.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 13, 2013)

im 28 yrs old.  given the chance to go back a few yrs and re-live my life lots and lots of things would be done differently.  Sometimes i look back and ask myself why oh why did you do "X".

but its easy to do that kind of shit now.  Girls, money, schooling, cars, etc etc.  the list goes on and on.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 13, 2013)

Hindsight is always 20/20 fellas.  I dont regret, I reflect and repair.


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 13, 2013)

i regret blowing a ton of cash in my younger days on gambling and girls. i mean i blew a ton. i still saved though, but i look back now and wish i had that cash to buy the beach house i really wanted in rhode Island. Well like they say live and learn.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> If ever another Penthouse pet gives me her number I'm all over it.



lol...you better big brother or im whooping your ass lol!!!


----------



## JOMO (Mar 14, 2013)

No regrets, being the youngest of four I was able to make the best judgment calls after seeing older siblings make the wrong decisions that ruin a family. Lot of weight on my shoulders being the only so called good one of the family, couldn't put that burden on my family. 

Only true regret would have been to finish school on time and join as an officer possibly. Now getting out from enlisted but just need to play alittle catch up with school. Still have my head on straight and accomplishing small goals as time comes to becoming a civi again. I am a happy person. still have plenty of opportunities to regret but hope not.


----------



## getgains (Mar 14, 2013)

i dont have a rear view mirror for the past i made tons of mistakes and dont tons of stupid stuff but fuck it i move on and learn i dont waste time beating myself up for somthing that is done and cant be changed


----------

